# Car News - Polo Gt Concept



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

source http://revistafullpower.com.br/o-volkswagen-gol-gt-voltou-exclusivo-voltagolgt-video/


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

WRC lookalike from the side view


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

That is sweet looking! Always love the combination of red, black and grey.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is right up my street


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks good apart from the back, would look better with a tailpipe on either side. But on the whole its a big :thumb:


----------

